# Bob Sykes



## chummingthesailor (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out yesterday with a few friend to East Portafino with no bites. Water was rough and lots of weeds and no fish. So we headedto Sykes and drop the lines and BAM a 23-1/2"black drum at the other end of the 14lb braided spyder line.Fresh dead shrimp did the trick. Then it was time to go and grill the fish and down some brewskies. Great time was had withgreat friends to share it with.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Where did the sunshine come from? It's been ugly in Cantonment all weekend!!


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice fish. He's a beast:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

That a nice one:clap


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *chummingthesailor (12/28/2008)*. Then it was time to go and grill the fish and down some brewskies. Great time was had withgreat friends to share it with.




Im with ya on that brotha..Ive always had awesome luck this time of year for black drum..especially on Bobby Sikes


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice fish, definately some good eating


----------



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, the drum are coming in good on sykes. went out earlier today, didn't have much action though. got out there on gulf breeze side and spent 4 hours. I caught 1 fish: black drum. 21 inches 6.2 lbs. other than that not much was biting.<P align=center>


----------

